# g4BallTracker - A custom Dock for OBS pool streamers



## .norman. (Oct 23, 2022)

ngholson submitted a new resource:

g4BallMinder - A custom Dock for OBS pool streamers - Keep track of which balls are still in play.



> View attachment 87900​Keep track of balls left on table
> A custom OBS overlay and Dock for pool streamers
> 
> A simple OBS Browser Dock and Stream overlay
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

